# Microsoft Stops Development Of Outlook Express



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 13, 2003)

Microsoft Stops Development Of Outlook Express 


> Posted by simoniker on Wednesday August 13, @10:10PM
> from the looking-out-on-code-freeze dept.
> Jman314 writes "According to a ZDNet story, Microsoft will cease development of their Outlook Express email client. "The technology doesn't go away, but no new work is being done. It is consumer email in an early iteration, and our investment in the consumer space is now focused around Hotmail and MSN. That's where we're putting the emphasis in terms of new investment and new development work." says Dan Leach, lead product manager for Microsoft's information worker product management group. Microsoft's alternatives include, not surprisingly, the full version of Outlook."



The ZDNet story:


> Microsoft abandons Outlook Express
> 
> 
> Angus Kidman
> ...




So..... now what? 

Me, I switched to Eudora a while ago.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 13, 2003)

Hurray!


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 13, 2003)

Since I never used Outlook or Outlook Express, this effects me not at all  

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Aug 14, 2003)

They force me to use it to sync my PDA, the scum.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 14, 2003)

Typical Microsoft, if it's so broken they can't fix it then they just abandon it! 

It won't win them any favours, since it's probably the most popular e-mail client on the planet (since most people are too daft to set up something else, they just use what came with their computer!).

I use PC-Pine for mail, mainly because it plays nicely with my IMAP server, but I was a Eudora user before that, and have tried Mozilla Mail the odd time as well. Anything but OE!

Ian.


----------



## Elfan (Aug 14, 2003)

Woohoo!  No more Outlook Express, no more IE (well standalone), whats next, no more windows? :-D

Seriosuly though, its probably because they would prefer to persue power/market share/profites from hotmail/msn which they have more control over.


----------

